# What do you have in your attics?



## allen880808 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's a chance to promote your website! I just started a project named "My Attic Just Flew Away". I am collecting pictures of old stuff that people used to cherish. For example, that's mine. lol

If you'd like to take part, please click the link above, and submit yours! After receiving certain mount of pictures, I will start promoting the website through a few connections I have on the internet, and hopefully the website and your pictures will gain some media exposure (so don't forget to put your website or blog).

Cheers!


----------

